# Vacuum: What kind do you use?



## VMakes6 (Apr 12, 2013)

Just curious if anyone has a vacuum that he or she is really happy with as far as collecting tiny Vizsla hairs. I vacuum and swiffer daily (not because of Roger, just my routine) but it does take longer with his increased shedding as he gets older. His kennel pad is the worst when the hairs get stuck in the cover.
So if anyone has a vacuum that they love and wouldn't mind sharing the brand, I'd appreciate it!


----------



## solefald (May 16, 2013)

Dyson DC39 Animal. Best **** vacuum i've ever used. Worth every penny


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

We use a Hoover WindTunnel Max Multi Cyclonic Pet Plus - it is specifically designed for getting dog hair up. 

http://hoover.com/products/details/...i-cyclonic-bagless-upright/?mkwid=plafinished

We switched to it about 6 months ago because we were sick of the doggie smell every time we vacuumed (more from our dachshund than our Vizslas). 

We got it very cheap at Bed, Bath & Beyond because it was an open box. I think they also sell them at Costo. It's very reasonably priced. 

This thing is amazing. It picked up so much stuff the first time we vacuumed I could not believe how dirty the rugs, floors & carpets were (and we are very neat & clean). I love not having to buy new bags all the time too.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

I use a "Henry", great vacs, better than Dysons imo. Every now and again though I'll use a stiff brush like a yard brush with shorter bristles and that picks up loads


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

Aren't Henrys from England? We have one that does a really good job on the floors of the restaurant.


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

We have a kenmore progressive and a pet hair Roomba.


----------



## GarysApollo (Nov 27, 2012)

We have a Dyson Animal can't remember what model.


----------

